# aggettivi derivati dal cognome



## pizzi

Esiste una regola per formare aggettivi a partire da un cognome? 
Dante (d'accordo, questo è un nome, ma è conosciuto così ) origina _dantesco_, ma Kant _kantiano _.

Il dittatore Peron è _peronista_, ma l'abate (o la birra ) Peroni ? 

Cosa entra in gioco? L'ultima sillaba del cognome?


----------



## Sempervirens

Non credo. Se dal sostantivo carta abbiamo cartaceo, allora dal nome Marta dovremmo avere martaceo*. 
Messo su questo piano, nudo e crudo, sembra infatti che una regola precisa non ci sia. 

C''è qualcosa di molto più profondo. Qualcosa che secondo me non è stato del tutto sondato.

Bisogna anche dire che la definizione aggettivo è riduttiva. Sotto questo nome si cela una folta famiglia di casi grammaticali. Abbiamo aggettivi tematici, genitivi, etnici, quantitativi, relativi, assoluti, qualitativi, ecc.

Di più non so.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Pizzi. 
Ecco un esempio classico che esclude che l'ultima sillaba c'entri qualcosa. 

Karl Marx. C'è chi si definisce _marxiano_ e chi _marxista_. 

Il suffisso in _-ista_ di solito ha un significato po' più forte di _-ano/iano_.


----------



## giginho

Ciao!

Io mi sono fatto un'idea, non so quanto supportata dalla realtà grammaticale e quanto dalla realtà dei fatti, che se si deve creare un aggettivo da un Nome/Cognome che abbia radici ispaniche il suffisso più comune è -ista.

Chavez = chavista
Sandino = sandinista (anche titolo di un album dei Clash)
Castro = castrista

Naturalmente poi si pensa a Mao o a Marx (a proposito: mai sentito marxiano....) e ci si rende conto che il suffisso -ista non è esclusiva degli aggettivi ispanici ma pensandoci non mi viene in mente alcun cognome di tale regione che non sia aggettivato con -ista.

......solo una riflessione, ovviamente!


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> Naturalmente poi si pensa a Mao o a Marx (a proposito: mai sentito marxiano....) e ci si rende conto che il suffisso -ista non è esclusiva degli aggettivi ispanici ma pensandoci non mi viene in mente alcun cognome di tale regione che non sia aggettivato con -ista.
> 
> ......solo una riflessione, ovviamente!



://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/marxiano/ 

E' utilizzatissimo in storia delle dottrine economiche (per chi segue la materia). 

Simon Bolivar --> _b__olivariano_.


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> ://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/marxiano/
> 
> E' utilizzatissimo in storia delle dottrine economiche (per chi segue la materia).
> 
> Simon Bolivar --> _b__olivariano_.    bolivarismo



Sinceramente ammetto la mia ignoranza nelle dottrine economiche!


----------



## Nino83

Ma _bolivarista_ si sente di meno.


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> Ma _bolivarista_ si sente di meno.



Io, e sottolineo io, sono più abituato a sentire bolivarista che non bolivariano, specie se accoppiato come aggettivo riferito ad una persona, ma anche l'ideale bolivarista mi suona bene.....sarà l'influenza spagnola, non so! 

Facendo un giro su Google, sembra che tu abbia ragione anche se i risultati per bolivarista sono, comunque, numerosi e anche di un certo livello (articoli de Il Sole 24 ore). Questo non vuol dire che bolivarista sia da preferire a bolivariano.


----------



## Nino83

Ciò che mi interessava far notare è che non c'è una corrispondenza biunivoca tra cognomi spagnoli ed il suffisso _-ista_​.


----------



## Sempervirens

Non so se ricordo bene ma da qualche parte mi sembrava di aver letto qualcosa al riguardo di cognomi terminanti in -_ini _che davano luogo ad aggettivi con terminazione - _iniano_.  Gli amici confermano?
Al di fuori naturalmente del suffisso _-ista_ che spesso fa coppia con -_ismo._

P.S Sarebbe interessante se l'argomento si protrasse produttivamente e si riuscisse ad arrivare a qualche regola da fissare una volta per tutte.

S.V


----------



## pizzi

Sempervirens said:


> Non so se ricordo bene ma da qualche parte mi sembrava di aver letto qualcosa al riguardo di cognomi terminanti in -_ini _che davano luogo ad aggettivi con terminazione - _iniano_.



Più che _-ini_, starei sulla sillaba _-ni_; mi sembra che una terminazione in _-niano_ vada bene per cognomi terminanti in qualsiasi vocale + _-ni_. 

Per l'esempio del #1, allora, Peroni originerebbe _peroniano_.


----------



## Sempervirens

pizzi said:


> Più che _-ini_, starei sulla sillaba _-ni_; mi sembra che una terminazione in _-niano_ vada bene per cognomi terminanti in qualsiasi vocale + _-ni_.
> 
> Per l'esempio del #1, allora, Peroni originerebbe _peroniano_.



A me pare accettabile.  D'altronde in rete si trova _Metodo peroniano_.

Da perone abbiamo peroneo, da Perón peronismo e peronista.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ... non c'è una corrispondenza biunivoca tra cognomi spagnoli ed il suffisso _-ista_​.


Anche a me sembra così.

 Picasso: _picassesco e picassiano _(sia in italiano che in spagnolo)
Cervantes: _cervantesco_, _cervantino _e _cervantesiano _(le prime due in it. e sp., la  terza piuttosto in italiano). 
Franco: _franchista _(sp. _franquista_)

Il suffisto _-ista_ mi pare di essere utilizzato piuttosto con congnomi di politici, rappresentanti di ideologie ecc...


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Anche a me sembra così.
> 
> Picasso: _picassesco e picassiano _(sia in italiano che in spagnolo)
> Cervantes: _cervantesco_, _cervantino _e _cervantesiano _(le prime due in it. e sp., la  terza piuttosto in italiano).
> Franco: _franchista _(sp. _franquista_)
> 
> Il suffisto _-ista_ mi pare di essere utilizzato piuttosto con congnomi di politici, rappresentanti di ideologie ecc...



Appoggio l'Eccelso Francis, in effetti noto anche io che il suffisso -ista sposa i cognomi di politici/ideologi


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Il suffisto _-ista_ mi pare di essere utilizzato piuttosto con congnomi di politici, rappresentanti di ideologie ecc...



D'accordissimo. 
Era quello che volevo far capire col mio primo commento. 
Il suffisso _-iano_ è meno forte, e si riferisce di più al pensiero di una persona. 
Es. _Il concetto marxiano del valore lavoro_. 
Il suffisso _-ista_ è, invece, più forte, e si riferisce ad un'ideologia (economica o politica). 
Es. _L'ideologia marxista. I partiti marxisti._ E così anche _i franchisti, gli stalinisti_ eccetera. Questo suffisso si usa più spesso quando si parla di ideologie o di portatori di ideologie. 

Almeno questa è la sensazione che mi da il suffisso _-ista_, forse perché quando non applicato ai nomi, indica proprio quello. 
Si pensi alla differenza tra un _liberale_ ed un _liberista_. Il primo accetta l'intervento statale in economia, anche se limitato, il secondo, invece, è portatore di un pensiero molto più radicale.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ...  Almeno questa è la sensazione che mi da il suffisso _-ista_, forse perché quando non applicato ai nomi, indica proprio quello ...


Sì, anche p.e. _comunista, socialista, capitalista_ ... Ma ci sono anche_ trattoristi e macchinisti  ..._


----------



## Nino83

Certo, ma in quei casi si tratta di semplici oggetti (non portatori di un pensiero).


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis , spero mi perdonerai se ti correggo due cosucce





francisgranada said:


> Il suffis*s*o _-ista_ mi pare di essere che sia utilizzato piuttosto con congnomi di politici, rappresentanti di ideologie ecc...


Ciao a tutti 
Premetto che queste non sono regole fisse, ma in linea di massima si può affermare che:


Il suffisso _-ista_, in questo caso, forma aggettivi e sostantivi dai termini che finiscono con _-ismo _(non con                    _-esimo_), non direttamente dai cognomi (se non esistesse il marxismo difficilmente esisterebbe un marxista). I termini che riportano questo suffisso indicano seguaci, sostenitori, fautori ecc. dell' _-ismo._


Il suffisso derivativo _-iano _è un ampliamento del suffisso _-ano_ e forma aggettivi, a volte sostantivati, tratti generalmente da nomi propri ed indica tutto ciò che si riferisce al nome proprio; mentre l'avverbio _-ianamente _significa 'secondo il pensiero di [nome proprio]'.


Il suffisso derivativo _-esco_ forma aggettivi, a volte sostantivati, anche tratti da nomi propri ove indica tutto ciò che è relativo al nome proprio; mentre l'avverbio _-escamente _significa 'secondo lo stile di [nome proprio]'.


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> Il suffisso derivativo _-esco_ forma aggettivi, a volte sostantivati, anche tratti da nomi propri ove indica tutto ciò che è relativo al nome proprio; mentre l'avverbio _-escamente _significa 'secondo lo stile di [nome proprio]'.



Su questo non sono completamente d'accordo. il suffisco -escamente che tu citi indica "alla maniera di ....." intendendo riferirsi alla caratteristica per cui è noto quel personaggio (Dante per l'eloquio, Ercole per la forza, per esempio) non solo secondo lo stile di vita: esprimersi dantescamente non vuol dire che mentre parlo porto il mantello e c'ho il nasone come Dante


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Giginho 
Naturalmente con stile, per esempio di Dante, non intendo certo lo stile di vita o carnevalesco o quel che si voglia, ma piuttosto lo stile letterario, poetico, ritmico, metaforico ecc. 
Più ampiamente con 'stile di [qualcuno]' si intende lo stile che ha fatto passare alla storia quel preciso nome proprio; come, ad esempio, quello artistico, musicale, linguistico, pittorico ecc.
Credo che tra 'stile' e 'maniera', mi suona meglio e più formale 'stile'; però questione di gusti.

Che c'entra Ercole con il suffisso _-escamente_? 
Ercolescamente penso non esista.

P.S.: Scusa ma il suffis*c*o... non saranno mica nuove tasse in arrivo, spero


----------



## giginho

Dragon, ti devo delle scuse!

Sai che ho letto più volte il tuo post e ho sempre letto secondo lo stile di vita [nome proprio] ?!?!? 

Mea culpa! Ora che l'ho riletto mi sono accorto del mio errore.

Ercole era un esempio, riconsco, azzardato che usava a mo' di sfottò il nostro professore di italiano e mi è tornato in mente.....ma ho sbagliato ad inserirlo, potrebbe trarre un inganno i non madrelingua!


----------



## dragonseven

Ma figurati! 
Capita, di tanto in tanto, di vedere una parola qua, una là... che non c'è. Però più volte... mi sa che necessiti di un energetico rapido prima di metterti alla guida. (ovviamente sto scherzando)


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Francis , spero mi perdonerai se ti correggo due cosucce ...


Ciao Dragon, perdonatum est , anzi, grazie.  (La seconda "cosuccia" è dovuta alla mia tastiera che non sempre scrive quello che voglio io ...). 


> Il suffisso _-ista_, in questo caso, forma aggettivi e sostantivi dai termini che finiscono con _-ismo _(non con                    _-esimo_), non direttamente dai cognomi (se non esistesse il marxismo difficilmente esisterebbe un marxista). I termini che riportano questo suffisso indicano seguaci, sostenitori, fautori ecc. dell' _-ismo._


 Sono d'accordo, l'unica cosa di cui non sono convinto è che _a priori_ debba esistere un termine in -_ismo _affinché si possa formare un aggettivo in _-ista_. Cioè, in teoria riesco ad immaginare per esempio anche l'ordine opposto. 

 Per quanto rigarda -_(i)ano _e _-esco_ non so ... Anche se capisco (o sento) la differenza tra questi suffissi, dal punto di vista pratico mi pare che (almeno oggidì) una differenza sostanziale non ci sia. Mi pare che la scelta dipenda  in qualche modo _anche _dalla propria parola (cioè cognome, in questo caso). Forse mi sbaglio, ma p.e _shakespearesco, velazquezesco _(forse _velazquesco _?), _dostoievschesco, maccartneyesco, pavarottesco _(61 ocorrenze su internet), _albanesco_ (o _carrisesco_), _bocellesco_, _berlusconesco_, _renzensco_, _obamesco  _... non mi suonano molto bene. 

(Ma può darsi che se questi aggettivi si usassero comunemente allora non mi suonerebbero più strani ... )


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Il suffisso _-ista_, in questo caso, forma aggettivi e sostantivi dai termini che finiscono con _-ismo _(non con                    _-esimo_), non direttamente dai cognomi (se non esistesse il marxismo difficilmente esisterebbe un marxista). I termini che riportano questo suffisso indicano seguaci, sostenitori, fautori ecc. dell' _-ismo._



Non sempre. Esiste il _liberalismo_ però non esistono i _liberalisti_, ma i _liberali_. 
Tornando ai cognomi, esiste il _keynesismo_ ma non i _keynesisti_. Semmai saranno _keynesiani_.


----------



## dragonseven

Chiarisco che non ho effettuato una differenza semantica sui suffissi in generale, ma mi sono limitato al campo della richiesta formulata in OP.
Parlando dei suffissi nel post #18 specifico che quanto dico appartiene al livello di costruzione con nomi propri.
Infatti il suffisso _-ano _non lo menziono se non per puntualizzare la derivazione del suffisso _-iano_.
Quindi la differenza tra i suffissi (sempre rimanendo nel campo di costruzione con termine di base un nome proprio) la si pone solo su *-iano *ed *-esco *e quella principale è che il primo è fatto appositamente per aggettivare nomi propri mentre il secondo è generalmente più vario e con più valenze semantiche finali (pure rispetto a _-ano_).





> ... non mi suonano molto bene.
> 
> (Ma può darsi che se questi aggettivi si usassero comunemente allora non mi suonerebbero più strani ... )


Credo che sia impossibile in quanto penso che tutti suonino meglio col suffisso _-iano.
_


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Parlando dei suffissi nel post #18 specifico che quanto dico appartiene al livello di costruzione con nomi propri.



Però la "regola" con il suffisso _-ista_ regge solo da un lato. 
Se esiste un aggettivo in _-ista_ probabilmente esiste un sostantivo in _-ismo_ ma non il contrario. 
Keynes --> keynesismo --> keyesiano 
Berlusconi --> berlusconismo --> berlusconiano 
Craxi --> craxismo --> craxiano 

ma: 
Marx --> marxismo --> marxista e marxiano 
Lenin --> leninismo --> leninista 

Mi sembra che al momento non si è trovata una regola che permetta di capire quando c'è il suffisso _-ista_ al posto del suffisso _-iano_.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... Credo che sia impossibile in quanto penso che tutti suonino meglio col suffisso -iano.


Sì, è vero, ma con _-iano_ suonerebbero meglio  (sto scherzando un po'...).  Ma sul serio, quello che volevo dire è che nonostante la differenza del senso che eventualmente sentiamo, secondo me ci sono anche altri fattori (fonetici/eufonoci ??) che infuenzano la scelta.    

 Però avrei una domana a proposito. Ho l'impressione (forse sbagliata) come se il suffisso _-esco _si usasse piuttotosto con i cognomi "classici" (prevalentemente di artisti) e non tanto nel caso dei cognomi "moderni" (o di quelli "più recenti"). Insomma, mi pare che il suffisso -_iano _sia oggi generalmente più produttivo/preferito rispetto ad -_esco_. E' chiaro che per diventare "classici" bisogna aspettare un po' , comunque ... Secondo voi è così o assolutamente no?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Nino


> Non sempre. Esiste il _liberalismo_ però non esistono i _liberalisti_, ma i _liberali_.
> Tornando ai cognomi, esiste il _keynesismo_ ma non i _keynesisti_. Semmai saranno _keynesiani_.


Mai sentito nominare il signor Liberal.
 Inoltre non ho scritto che ad ogni lemma terminante in _-ismo _deve per forza corrispondere un aggettivo con _-ista.

_Infatti per keynesismo, kantismo, kafkismo, berlusconismo e chi più ne ha... trattandosi di filosofia e pensiero, è logico usare il suffisso _-iano_, come ho già specificato nel post #18 anche se dopo la forma avverbiale (ma il concetto rimane lo stesso).
 Per semplificare, la differenza, dal mio punto di vista, tra _-iano _e_ -ista_: 
 nel primo (*-iano*) il partecipante è un passivante, ossia raccoglie dal pensiero altrui e al massimo lo trasforma, (però, in questo caso, cambierebbe il pensiero e quindi rimarrebbe nel significato del lemma?); 
 nel secondo (*-ista*) il partecipante è un attivista, ossia fa in modo di promuovere, con qualsiasi mezzo, l'ideologia o il personaggio senza limitarsi a seguirne il solo pensiero).

Scusami ma non ho capito cosa intendi dire al post #26, non mi pare che ci siano delle differenze rispetto a quanto da me espresso fin qui.

@Francis: Tra _-iano _e _-esco _certamente. Sono d'accordo con te anche sulla seconda osservazione, sicuramente il suffisso -iano è stato coniato successivamente rispetto ad -esco. Dubito fortemente però che, in un prossimo o lontano futuro, il berlusconiano si trasformerà in berlusconesco e così per gli altri lemmi che, ormai formatisi in un determinato modo, non dico che sia impossibile, ma quantomeno è molto improbabile che ci sarà una trasmutazione dei suffissi sia in un verso che nell'altro, più probabile che ne avvenga un altro.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ...   ...


----------



## pizzi

dragonseven said:


> Per semplificare, la differenza, dal mio punto di vista, tra _-iano _e_ -ista_:
> nel primo (*-iano*) il partecipante è un passivante, ossia raccoglie dal pensiero altrui e al massimo lo trasforma, (però, in questo caso, cambierebbe il pensiero e quindi rimarrebbe nel significato del lemma?);
> nel secondo (*-ista*) il partecipante è un attivista, ossia fa in modo di promuovere, con qualsiasi mezzo, l'ideologia o il personaggio senza limitarsi a seguirne il solo pensiero).



Propongo di tornare a esempi meno legati alla politica, come il caso dell'ignoto signor Giuseppe Peroni. Un aggettivo che definisca qualcosa che sia in connessione con lui immagino sia peroniano (un libro di memorie, un disegno, una ricetta di pasta al forno). Peronesco lo pone a livello di Dante, Leonardo, Michelangelo e Raffaello, e forse non è il caso. Peronista ci riporta a un periodo della vita politica argentina. 
Parimenti, un club di affezionati a una sola marca di birra immagino possa essere di bevitori peroniani.

La domanda iniziale nasce dalla necessità di spezzare la sequenza _un libro di memorie di Pinco Panco, un disegno di Pinco Panco, la pasta al forno di Pinco Panco_ a chiunque capiti di scrivere anche semplici note biografiche su Pinco Panco. Note pincopanchiane o pincopanchiste?  Temo che la sillaba finale sia dirimente...


----------



## francisgranada

Escludiamo _pincopanchesco _(per motivi dicussi prima, ma anche perché suona addirittura orribilmente, perlomeno a  me, non madrelingua). Personalmente voto per _pincopanchiano_. Per me _pincopanchista _spontaneamente (senza alcun contesto preciso) indicherebbe piuttosto qualche seguitore di un rivoluzionario sudamericano ...


----------



## dragonseven

Quindi, Piz, stai solo chiedendo se la scelta del suffisso dipenda esclusivamente dall'ultima sillaba o altro. E' così?


----------



## pizzi

Beh, mi chiedo se l'ultima sillaba _possa_ determinare il suffisso... Visto che i suffissi per gli aggettivi variano, vorrei capire se esiste una regola generale (che potrebbe essere attinente all'ultima sillaba) o se ci si attenga all'eufonia.


----------



## Nino83

Anch'io andrei per pincopanchiano. 

Ciao Dragon  
Ancora non mi convince poichè gli attivisti di Berlusconi sono comunque chiamati berlusconiani e non berlusconisti. 
Ciò che intendo dire è che anche tra gli _-ismi_ derivati dai cognoni la scelta nell'aggettivo tra _-ista_ e _-iano_ mi sembra molto casuale e poco rileva la differenza tra chi aderisce al pensiero in modo attivo o passivo (ripeto, gli attivisti seguaci di Lenin sono leniniti mentre quelli di Berlusconi sono berlusconiani, non è che i primi siano più attivi dei secondi). 

Ciao Francis, dall'esperienza anch'io direi che il suffisso _-esco_ è molto meno produttivo di _-iano_ (forse anche per ciò che ha detto Dragon. Derivando dal normale suffisso _-ano_, probabilmente è più utilizzato perché le lingue tendono alla regolarizzazione, anche nei suffissi).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:
> Vorrei ricordare a tutti i partecipanti il quesito iniziale che costituisce l'argomento di questa discussione:
> 
> 
> pizzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Esiste una regola per formare aggettivi a partire da un cognome? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La domanda non è: " A voi piace di più -esco, -ista o -ano?", ma "Qualcuno conosce una REGOLA o un CRITERIO per determinare quale suffisso usare?".
> 
> Grazie
Click to expand...


----------



## CaioGiulio

pizzi said:


> Esiste una regola per formare aggettivi a partire da un cognome?



Ecco alcuni esempi di nomi di persone, provenienti da vari paesi, da cui sono derivati aggettivi:

Lenin = Leninista
Stalin = Stalinista
Krushov = Krushoviano

De Gaulle = Gollista
Le Febvre = Lefreviano
Holland = Hollandiano

Hitler = Hitleriano
Marx = Marxista
Merkel = Merkeliano

Thatcher = Thatcheriano
Churchill = Churchilliano
Darwin = Darwinista

McCarthy = Maccartista
Reagan = Reaganiano
Ford = Fordista (ma "Oxfordiano")

Considerando l'estrema aleatorietà di quanto sopra, propenderei per dire che la risposta alla tua domanda è "no".


----------



## dragonseven

pizzi said:


> Beh, mi chiedo se l'ultima sillaba _possa_ determinare il suffisso... Visto che i suffissi per gli aggettivi variano, vorrei capire se esiste una regola generale (che potrebbe essere attinente all'ultima sillaba) o se ci si attenga all'eufonia.


Ah, ok. 
Quel che posso dirti allora è che non è facile trovare una regola precisa a quanto richiesto. 
So che in italiano gli affissi sono molto numerosi e ognuno di questi ha delle proprietà e funzionalità semantiche che è bene conoscere prima di eventualmente utilizzare l'uno piuttosto che l'altro.
Più che dipendere dall'ultima sillaba dovresti prima sapere perfettamente che accezioni intendi dare al termine creato e utilizzare quello che più si avvicina alle tue esigenze espressive.
Magari in questa pagina della Treccani arrow:LINK) trovi qualche spunto. Di certo non basta a chiarire come si procede nella formulazione di questi lessemi, ma è un buon inizio per capire le difficoltà legate a questa tematica.
Rimango a disposizione per ogni eventuale chiarimento.

Un saluto
Dragon


----------



## Sempervirens

In questi giorni sto rileggendo Nudità, Giorgio Agamden. È una raccolta di saggi e al capitolo _Kalumniator _troviamo questa espressione - _sciocchezzaio brodiano.

_Qui _brodiano _sta per *di Max Brod.*  Giornalista e amico di Kafka. C'ho messo non poco per capirla l'espressione!

Non mi sembra molto intuitiva. Accostata a sciocchezzaio mi era anzi parsa un qualcosa di nebulosamente affine a una qualche zaboba di non so dove.

S.V


----------



## Sempervirens

'' All'inizio del _Salò _di Pasolini ( che aveva riprodotto più o meno fedelmente il modello *sadiano *delle centoventi giornate di Sodoma), i quattro gerarchi che stanno per rinchiudersi nella loro villa procedono vestiti all'ispezione delle vittime,che vengono fatte entrare nude e attentamente esaminate per valutarne qualità e difetti.''

Tratto da Nudità, Giorgio Agamden

Riflettendo, ma forse più che una riflessione è un ragionamento fatto con l'accetta e rifinito col pennato, appurando con voi che sadiano non può riferirsi che a De sade, *di *De Sade, ( ben diversi dai termini coniati dallo psichiatra Richard von Frafft Ebing, sadismo e sadico), direi che per la formazione di un aggettivo non importa quale sia la  sillaba finale del nome ma il tipo di suffisso che vogliamo applicare.

Che ne pensano gli amici del forum?


----------



## giginho

Ciao SV.

Penso che nel caso da te proposto il suffisso -ismo abbia una lieve connotazione negativa, quasi patologica.....sbaglio? Sto parlando "ad orecchio" senza cognizione scientifica/letteraria del fenomeno!


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Ciao SV.
> 
> Penso che nel caso da te proposto il suffisso -ismo abbia una lieve connotazione negativa, quasi patologica.....sbaglio? Sto parlando "ad orecchio" senza cognizione scientifica/letteraria del fenomeno!



Pensi bene. Dopotutto questi prefissi accorpati a nomi, nel nostro caso nomi di persona, anzi cognomi, servono a formare appositi aggettivi non a vanvera ma con cognizione di causa. O perlomeno dovrebbe essere così.

Sadiano, come l'ha usato Agamden, non potrebbe essere sostituito dagli altri aggettivi più conosciti, cioè sadistico e sadico, che indicano alcuni  aspetti della natura umana, in questo caso della perversione umana.

Sadiano è genitivo, esclusivamente riferito a *di De Sade. *Dalla mano di De sade*.
*È una svista la mia o c'ho visto giusto, gigihno?


----------



## giginho

Sinceramente non saprei, SV, ma non vedo motivi per contraddire la tua affermazione, per cui per me ci sta che sadiano sia esclusivamente genitivo!


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Sinceramente non saprei, SV, ma non vedo motivi per contraddire la tua affermazione, per cui per me ci sta che sadiano sia esclusivamente genitivo!



Vedo che ogni tanto siamo d'accordo su qualche punto. Ma sentiamo anche che cosa hanno di importante da aggiungere e/o da chiarire gli altri amici del forum.

P.S Sentiti libero di contraddire, per carità!  Non sia mai che uno debba tenersi il rospo in gola!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Non c'è una regola precisa da dare alla nostra cara Piz , ma spero che questo serva a dipanare, almeno un po', la matassa:

*-ista* [lat. -īsta, gr. -istḗs].
*Suffisso derivativo di nomi indicanti la persona che svolge l’attività, segue l’ideologia, presenta le caratteristiche espresse dai nomi in -ismo o dai verbi in -izzare con cui sono connessi (battista, buddista, edonista, egoista, evangelista, femminista, illuminista, petrarchista, protagonista, socialista, tabagista, turista). I derivati che rinviano a correnti di pensiero politiche, ideologiche, religiose, letterarie, artistiche e sim. presentano spesso anche un uso aggettivale (il partito comunista, la poesia futurista, la Chiesa metodista).* Per estensione il suffisso forma inoltre nomi tratti da basi diverse, senza rapporto con i suffissi -ismo o -izzare. Se esse sono talvolta raggruppabili, come per i derivati in -ista correlati a nomi in -ìa (anestesista, economista, fisionomista), per il resto il suffisso conduce ormai un’esistenza autonoma.

*-iano*[*der. dall’incontro di **-ano con sost. con tema uscente in -i*-]. –Suffisso derivativo di aggettivi tratti soprattutto da nomi proprî:_ foscoliano_,_ freudiano_,_ kantiano_,_ mozartiano_,_ sahariano_,_ verghiano_,_ vichiano_. V. –ano

*-ésco  *[prob. confluenza dei suff. lat. -ĭscus e germ. -isk]. – *Suffisso derivativo di aggettivi, e talora di nomi, tratti da nomi. *Si riferiscono a luoghi geografici o a popolazioni (arabesco, barbaresco, moresco, romanesco), a persone (dantesco, boccaccesco, petrarchesco), a secoli (duecentesco, trecentesco, quattrocentesco), ad anni storicamente rilevanti (quarantottesco, sessantottesco). I*l suffisso è frequente in altri aggettivi difficilmente raggruppabili, ai quali conferisce talvolta una connotazione spregiativa:* avvocatesco, cagnesco, carnevalesco, cavalleresco, fiabesco, guerresco, pazzesco, poliziesco, popolaresco, pretesco, scimmiesco.


----------



## francisgranada

Insomma, -_esco _non è molto produttivo, -_ista _si riferisce piuttosto a ideologie, politica ecc., allora rimane -_iano _come soluzione "generale". Basta creare un aggettivo (supponibilmente) non ancora esistente per sentire la differenza:

_Pizzista _(seguitore di qualche ideologia/movimento politico fondato da Pizzi) 
_Pizzesco _(possibile, ma suona un po' _pazzesco _[sto scherzando])
_Pizziano _(ok, da tutti i punti di vista)

(scusa, cara Piz )


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis  

Proprio così! 

Pizzista:   seguace del Pizzismo;
Pizzesco:  che è di o ha/incarna le caratteristiche di Piz (nel bene e nel male, quindi potrebbe avere connotazione spregiativa ... dipende da Piz!  )
Pizziano:  ammiratore, imitatore di Piz


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna . Forse in alcuni (rari) casi anche il proprio cognome potrebbe influenzare la scelta. P.e. nel caso del cognome Pazzi, _pazzesco _sarebbe veramente _pazzesco_. Oppure l'aggettivo formato da Niniani sarebbe _ninianiani _(al plurale)_, _da Batista _batistista, _ecc ....


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis  

Assolutamente d'accordo: se il Sig. Pazzi lanciasse una moda irresistibile non diventeremmo mai tutti quanti "pazzeschi" ... ci si accontenterebbe di essere "pazziani"!


----------



## pizzi

Anja, tu sei fantastica e riesci sempre a dirimere le questioni !

C'è una cosa che mi ha colpito in molti post, e cioè che gli esempi sono stati quasi tutti fatti su cognomi stranieri .

Intanto mi chiedo se un aggettivo relativo all'attuale papa possa essere _francescano_ (ma in tal modo non lo si distingue dal fraticello assisiate), oppure sia più corretto _franceschiano_.



Anja.Ann said:


> Pizzista:   seguace del Pizzismo


 Voto Pizzicore


----------



## Nino83

pizzi said:


> C'è una cosa che mi ha colpito in molti post, e cioè che gli esempi sono stati quasi tutti fatti su cognomi stranieri .



Ottima osservazione. Sembra proprio che gli aggettivi in _-ista_ (che, come si è visto anche con i cognomi stranieri, non sempre sono collegati ai sostantivi in _-ismo_) siano rari con i cognomi italiani e potrebbero essere (la butto lì) di derivazione inglese. 
Da qui, _berlusconismo_ e _berlusconiano_, _craxismo_ e _craxiano_.
Sembra proprio che in  italiano il suffisssso -_(i)ano_ sia molto più esteso e copra anche quell'area che in inglese è invece occupata dal suffisso _-ista_.


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Anja, tu sei fantastica ...


Sono d'accordo .


> Intanto mi chiedo se un aggettivo relativo all'attuale papa possa essere _francescano_ ...


Secondo me (praticamente) no. 

1. Per lo stesso motivo che abbiamo già discusso con Anja riguardante un tal signor _Pazzi_. Cioè, sia l'aggettivo _pazzesco _che _francescano _hanno un significato determinato, ben chiaro e generalmente conosciuto.
 2. Il suffisso attualmente produttivo o "funzionante" in questi casi è -_iano _e non _-ano _(ormai indipendentemente dalla vocale finale del cognome/nome).

 Insomma, per me solo _franceschiano _verrebbe in considerazione (se vogliamo evitare _bergogliano, _derivante dal cognome del papa). _Franceschesco_, come alternativa teorica, credo non sia molto accettabile per vari motivi ... 

(Questa mia opinione, ovviamente, vale anche per altri personaggi di nome _Francesco_, non esclusivamente per il papa. Ma vista la mia profonda modestia, non voglio darvi un altro esempio concreto ...)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie mille, Piz! E grazie mille, Francis! Troppo buoni(-ssimi) [Mi sento decisamente ]  
Direi, anch'io, "franceschiano".


----------



## Sempervirens

Per rimanere coi piedi per terra, non è che alcuni nomi, nel nostro caso cognomi, tipo Franceschi (plurale di Francesco) possano avere delle restrizioni per quanto riguarda la scelta del suffisso? Per esempio, se c'è già una terminazione omografa come _-ésco_ di Francesco, allora la tendenza è di non usare il suffisso _-ésco _ai cognomi Franceschi, Brunelleschi, Palazzeschi... 

A questa famiglia di cognomi applicherei i suffissi_ -ino, ano, iniano, ecc._ La lingua italiana è sì flessiva ma io ci vedo anche alcune particolarità delle lingue agglutinanti, nel caso dei suffissi.

Gli amici del forum che cosa ne pensano?  S.V


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Semper  

Per continuare a rimanere con i piedi per terra, direi che, vista l'ampiezza della categoria "suffissi", secondo il tuo ragionamento tutte (o quasi tutte) le lingue sarebbero agglutinanti.
Per quanto riguarda i nomi uscenti in _-eschi/-esco_, a mio avviso, esistono già vari esempi a testimonianza che l'unica scelta logica e possibile sia, eventualmente, quella di derivarne aggettivi terminanti in _-ano/-iano_ (ad esempio e non guarda caso, brunnelleschiano o palazzeschiano).

Chiaramente è solo il parere personale di un'amica del Forum.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anja 

 Sono d'accordo con quello che dici, ma sempre rimanendo con i piedi per terra, vorrei chiarire una cosa: a volte si parla del suffisso -_ano_, a volte di -_iano_. Secondo il tuo post #44 il suffisso in questione è chiaramente -_iano_. Ovviamente esiste anche _-ano_ (romano, francescano ...), ma secondo me quella che serve _oggi _per derivare aggettivi di cognomi/nomi è solo la variante _-iano_. Anche spontaneamente diciamo p.e. pincopanchiano, picassiano e non pincopancano, picassano ecc..., anche se Pinco Panco e Picasso non terminano in -i. Per conseguenza, p.e. _peroniano _sarrebe l'aggetivo sia di Peroni che di Peron, Perone o Perono.              

 Quindi anche se -_iano _etimologicamente deriva da _-i_ (del tema) più _-ano_ (il proprio suffisso), oggi sarebbe più corretto parlare solamente di _-iano_ in questo caso. 

 Cosa ne pensi/pensate?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro  

Mi fa piacere che tu sia d'accordo con me e mi fa ancor più piacere dirti che sono d'accordo con te!


----------



## Sempervirens

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Semper
> 
> Per continuare a rimanere con i piedi per terra, direi che, vista l'ampiezza della categoria "suffissi", secondo il tuo ragionamento tutte (o quasi tutte) le lingue sarebbero agglutinanti.
> Per quanto riguarda i nomi uscenti in _-eschi/-esco_, a mio avviso, esistono già vari esempi a testimonianza che l'unica scelta logica e possibile sia, eventualmente, quella di derivarne aggettivi terminanti in _-ano/-iano_ (ad esempio e non guarda caso, brunnelleschiano o palazzeschiano).
> 
> Chiaramente è solo il parere personale di un'amica del Forum.



Ciao, Anja Buono a sapersi! Allora si vede che non sono andato di molto fuori dal solco. 
Secondo me, anche se le regole sono ballerine, possiamo cominciare a dire che la sillaba finale, tema che fa risacca nelle frasi dell'autrice di questa interessante discussione, è sì rilevante - ai fini della scelta del suffisso- se è sillaba di un suffisso o suo omografo.

S.V


----------



## francisgranada

Un'osservazione: a volte pare che bisogni cambiare ("riscostruire") anche la consonante finale del nome. Per esempio nel caso di Sempervirens direi _semperviren*t*esco,_ _semperviren*z*iano _e_ semperviren*t*ista.

(scusa, Semper ) _


----------



## Odysseus54

Sulla alternanza delle desinenze '-ista' e '-iano', la prima e' di origine , mi pare, greca, ed e' usata da sempre nella lingua italiana per indicare o una professione/occupazione, oppure l'adesione a una dottrina.

Es. : 

'artista', 'archivista', 'callista', 'paracadutista', 'trombettista', 'occultista'.

e 

'talmudista', 'tomista', 'riformista', 'ateista' (il Garzanti lo da' come antiq. per 'ateo') .

La seconda, di origine latina, indica invece provenienza/appartenenza : 

'italiano', 'egiziano', e per estensione 'cristiano', 'keynesiano'.


Dove c'e' alternanza , come in 'marxista/marxiano' , i due aggettivi indicano il primo l'adesione a un movimento, il secondo l'appartenenza ad un corpus di pensiero.

Es. :  "Il movimento marxista" ma "La teoria marxiana (cioe' propria di Marx) del valore".

Se invece si dicesse "La teoria marxista della dittatura del proletariato" si intenderebbe 'la teoria propria del/sviluppata dal movimento marxista'.



Allo stesso modo, 'mussoliniano' significa 'proprio di Mussolini'. 

Perche' non si dice 'mussolinista' ma solo 'fascista' ? Immagino derivi da una preferenza del momento in cui i termini sono nati a sottolineare l'adesione a un movimento piuttosto che al capo.


----------



## Sempervirens

Odysseus, bisogna riconoscere che la matematica è più coerente della lingua.

Pensa che io a buscista (_bushista_) collegherei ad occhio e croce buscismo (_bushismo_) ma qualcosa non deve avere funzionato con l'uso dei suffissi in casa-america.

Si vede che anche  a loro piace fare gli orecchi da mercante.

Quel "  Chi produce contenuto produce anche la lingua che lo esprime" da te menzionato in un tuo intervento ce lo vedo come il cacio sui maccheroni. 


 S.V


----------

